# "Dá-me jeito" vs. "Dá-me prazer" / "Quais as"



## irisava

Bom dia! Eu tinha duas dúvidas:



Queria saber quál é o significado de "Dá-me jeito" e "Dá-me prazer" e quais as diferenças entre estas duas expresões. Por exemplo, é o mesmo dizer "Dá-me jeito tirar férias em agosto" e "Dá-me prazer tirar férias em agosto"? 
É correto dizer "quais as diferenças"? Sem usar o verbo ser? É muito coloquial? 

Muito obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda ao fórum! 

Tenho certeza de que 'dá-me jeito...' é expressão portuguesa, desconhecida por brasileiros. Nós diríamos ''me dá o maior prazer tirar férias em agosto'' ou coisa parecida. Quanto às diferenças e preferências, esperemos os portugueses para nos contar.


----------



## anaczz

"Dá-me jeito" nesse contexto significa "é conveniente para mim". É uma expressão usada frequentemente em Portugal. Ouve-se também "faz-me jeito".


----------



## irisava

Obrigada Vanda e anaczz  

Mas podem ser expressões equivalentes? 

E acerca da minha dúvida com "quais as diferenças"?

Mais uma vez, muito obrigada.


----------



## anaczz

Não acho que sejam equivalentes não.
"Dar jeito" é algo mais prático,  como é conveniente, não atrapalha minha vida, adequa-se às minhas necessidades, etc.
"Dar prazer" é mais subjetivo, agrada-me, deixa-me satisfeita.
Por exemplo: Dá-me prazer tirar férias no verão, mas dá-me mais jeito tirá-las ao final do ano, quando meu marido também tem férias.


----------



## J. Bailica

anaczz said:


> Não acho que sejam equivalentes não.
> "Dar jeito" é algo mais prático, como é conveniente, não atrapalha minha vida, adequa-se às minhas necessidades, etc.
> "Dar prazer" é mais subjetivo, agrada-me, deixa-me satisfeita.
> Por exemplo: Dá-me prazer tirar férias no verão, mas dá-me mais jeito tirá-las ao final do ano, quando meu marido também tem férias.



É isso mesmo.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Eu também tenho aquela dúvida

Em espanhol sempre pomos o verbo ¿Cuál es el? ¿Cuáles son los?

Mas em português está certo dizer Qual o? Quais os? sem o verbo?*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Eu também tenho aquela dúvida
> 
> Em espanhol sempre pomos o verbo ¿Cuál es el? ¿Cuáles son los?
> 
> Mas em português está certo dizer Qual o? Quais os? sem o verbo?*


Pode ser dito dessa forma na linguagem oral, lembrando sempre que o verbo está subentendido: "Qual (é) o ...". Na linguagem escrita, prefira sempre explicitar o verbo.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

WhoSoyEu said:


> Pode ser dito dessa forma na linguagem oral, lembrando sempre que o verbo está subentendido: "Qual (é) o ...". Na linguagem escrita, prefira sempre explicitar o verbo.



*Obrigado pela resposta!*


----------



## irisava

Muito obrigada pelas respostas


----------



## englishmania

anaczz said:


> Não acho que sejam equivalentes não.
> "Dar jeito" é algo mais prático,  como é conveniente, não atrapalha minha vida, adequa-se às minhas necessidades, etc.
> "Dar prazer" é mais subjetivo, agrada-me, deixa-me satisfeita.
> Por exemplo: Dá-me prazer tirar férias no verão, mas dá-me mais jeito tirá-las ao final do ano, quando meu marido também tem férias.



  É assim que usamos em Portugal._

Na quinta-feira não me dá jeito, porque tenho de ir ao médico. Pode ser na sexta?
Dá-me imenso prazer ficar a ouvir música na praia.

_Há outra expressão, tem jeito, que significar ter aptidão (natural): _Ele tem jeito para o desenho. (= desenha bem), Ele tem muito jeito para cozinhar.
_


----------



## anaczz

englishmania said:


> Há outra expressão, tem jeito, que significar ter aptidão (natural): _Ele tem jeito para o desenho. (= desenha bem), Ele tem muito jeito para cozinhar.
> _



Essa sim, é usada no Brasil também.


----------



## zema

Teniendo en cuenta los ejemplos de Ana y Englishmania, creo que por acá diríamos:

_Na quinta-feira não me dá jeito...:_ El jueves no me viene bien_
mas dá-me mais jeito tirá-las ao final do ano..._: pero me viene mejor sacarlas a fin de año


----------



## irisava

Gracias de nuevo por las respuestas ) Me queda claro.


----------

